# Ajouter des PDF sur l'iPad avec Mavericks.



## furaton (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

depuis que je suis passé sur Mavericks, je ne peux plus ajouter de nouveaux PDF dans iBooks iPad en faisant une synchronisation. Pour ajouter des nouveaux PDF, je les place dans iBooks Mavericks, mais je ne peux pas les synchroniser sur l'iPad car ils ne sont pas présents dans iTunes/Appareils/iPad onglet Livres. Et bien sûr, impossible de les ajouter directement dans iTunes...

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est de passer par DropBox / Ouvrir dans... , mais c'est long !

Mes anciens PDF d'avant Mavericks sont bien dans iBooks Mavericks et dans iTunes et ils peuvent être cochés ou décochés.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur !

J'aimais bien la solution de synchronisation avec iBooks iOS, car ça me permettait d'organiser sur plusieurs appareils beaucoup de documents du boulot en les classant dans différentes collections.


----------



## mikalak (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut, 
Branche ton ipad à ton mac, ouvre itunes, dans l'onglet Apps, tout en bas, clique dans l'encart Document, sélectionne ou glisse ton fichier pdf et lance une synchronisation.
Et voila,
mika


----------



## furaton (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

dans le partage de fichiers de l'onglet Apps, je n'ai pas iTunes ou iBooks dans la colonne de gauche et donc je ne pas glisser un pdf dans la partie Documents pour le mettre dans ma bibliothèque iBooks iOS. Par contre, avec l'app Documents by Readdle que j'avais installée, ça marche très bien !


----------



## mikalak (27 Octobre 2013)

tu n'as pas iTunes sur ton mac?


----------



## furaton (27 Octobre 2013)

Si, j'ai bien iTunes, mais ce que je ne peux plus faire depuis Mavericks, c'est ajouter un pdf dans iBooks de l'iPad en passant par l'ordi. Les pdf que j'ajoute dans iBooks du Mac ne se synchronise pas, car ils n'apparaissent pas dans l'appareil, section Livres. Donc impossible de les cocher pour les synchroniser. Par contre, les anciens y sont toujours dans cette section.


----------



## mikalak (27 Octobre 2013)

Effectivement, tu as raison, j'ai fait un test, et seuls les livres achetés sont synchronisées..
bizarre
mika


----------



## furaton (27 Octobre 2013)

Oui, ça oblige à passer par une autre application comme Documents de Readdle ou GoodReader... Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que les anciens PDF y sont toujours et qu'on peut toujours les cocher ou décocher.


----------



## mikalak (27 Octobre 2013)

en fait, chez moi, ça fonctionne. Pour voir les pdf, je clique sur collection, puis sur PDF, et là les fichiers pdf apparaissent.
mika


----------



## mmarvin (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.

Je me demande ce qui est passé par la tête d' Apple... Autant Mavericks et iOS 7 sont des réussites globales, autant la gestion et la lecture des PDF dans Ibooks pour Ipad est devenu le grand n'importe quoi ! 

Bon, au lancement de Ibooks mac, les livres achetés et les PDF faits maisons se sont retrouvés dans le logiciel, pas de soucis. Par contre, aucune trace de livres epub faits maisons ! Une fois réintégrés dans Ibooks mac en revanche, impossible de les ouvrir, cela fait planter l'application !

Et au moment de la synchonisation Ipad, il n'est resté dans Ibooks iOS 7 que les livres achetés !

Les Epub téléchargés autrement que sur l'app store ? Envolés !

Les PDF faits maisons ? Disparus. Ils sont bien sur Ibooks mac, mais impossible de les transférer sur le pad !

Quelqu'un saurait il se qui se trame et surtout, comment régler le problème ?


----------



## flamingo98039 (30 Octobre 2013)

Pour être honnête j'ai décroché d'iBooks, il avait l'air prometteur sur le papier je m'imaginais répertorier tous mes pdf (300/350), pouvoir éditer et les classer par genre, mettre des tags...etc...

Niente, du coup l'app. me sert que pour les ebook du Store et les ebooks fait avec ebook Author, pour le reste j'essaierais de trouver un catalogueur de Pdf, déçu par l'application Apple, je m'attendais à mieux, un genre de iPhoto pour les eBooks et pdf...


----------



## franpasc (4 Novembre 2013)

ia orana,

oui, même problème...
J'ai vu quelque part qu'il y aurait une correction pour ibooks pour qu'il soit "plus rapide, et mieux intégré..."
Pour les PDF, c'est un peu le mercier...
les anciens sont restés, mais pas de nouveaux...
bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

ia orana,

Ah je viens d'essayer autre chose...
il y a dans ibooks->Fichiers->Transférer vers itunes,
je viens de le faire et tous les PDF nouveaux sont transférés vers itunes...
on peut synchroniser !
Mais il faut tout recocher à la main ;(
bonne journée


----------



## solester (6 Décembre 2013)

C'est Fichier>Transfert des livres depuis iTunes


----------



## macenta (8 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire car je voudrais apporter ma contribution au problème des pdf sur ibooks avec Mavericks.
En effet, il y a une solution toute simple, c'est d'utiliser Dropbox que tout modeste geek a installé à la fois sur son Mac et sur ces idevices.
Vous glissez le(s) fichier(s) pdf de votre Mac dans l'un de vos dossiers Dropbox, public par exemple. Ensuite vous revenez sur votre Ipad (p.e) et activez votre app Dropbox; vous sélectionnez le fichier qui vous intéresse, ensuite votre cliquez l'icône d'en haut de page avec la flèche et une fois la page ouverte, sélectionnez "ouvrir dans" et vous choisissez Ibooks bien évidemment et là Ô miracle... votre fichier apparait bien dans la section pdf de ibooks et il y reste même si vous supprimez le fichier de Dropbox
Ce n'est pas beau? Tout simple, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## GB666999 (11 Décembre 2013)

_ia orana,

Ah je viens d'essayer autre chose...
il y a dans ibooks->Fichiers->Transférer vers itunes,
je viens de le faire et tous les PDF nouveaux sont transférés vers itunes...
on peut synchroniser !
Mais il faut tout recocher à la main ;(
bonne journée[/QUOTE]



_*sa réponse est la bonne, même si en réalité c'est :
ibooks->Fichiers->Transférer des livres depuis itunes,*
*et là on se dit "mais c'est pas ça ! moi je veux faire l'inverse !"
Et bien en fait l'information fait un aller retour entre ibooks et itunes, donc les livres ou PDF que l'on dépose dans l'ibooks de l'ordinateur apparaissent enfin sur itunes.*


----------



## Jiheff (17 Décembre 2013)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème. J'ai pour ma part effectué les mêmes manipulations
que celles décrites et j'arrive au constat suivant:
mes pdf de iBooks mac apparaissent bien dans iTunes rubrique ipad /livres. Une fois cochés, je lance la synchronisation, je constate à l'étape 6 qu'il est bien indiqué qu'ils sont copiés.
A la fin de la synchronisation , ils ne figurent pas dans iBooks ipad !
J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe.


----------



## Phiso (18 Décembre 2013)

je rencontre exactement le même problème, peut -être qu'un autre logiciel peut faire la synchronisation, je n'utilise pas Dropbox.


----------



## tobi73 (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé une méthode super rapide.
Il faut mettre les PDF sur le disque dur de la Freebox.
Ouvrir freebox compagnon sur son Ipad et ouvrir le PDF qui est sur le disque dur.
Le PDF se télécharge sur l'ipad puis après il faut appuyer en haut a droite sur "ouvrir avec" et la il faut appuyer sur "Ouvrir dans Ibooks" et le tour est joué.

Cela va plus vite que dropbox et google drive


----------



## Jiheff (20 Décembre 2013)

Bravo pour cette méthode  !!

Je viens de l'essayer et c'est vrai que cela est très rapide et pratique.
Néanmoins je ne comprends pas que ce qui se faisait si simplement sur 
montain lion devienne impossible sous Mavericks !
D'autant que la synchronisation des iappareils se bloque à l'étap 6 ou 7 .
Il serait temps qu'apple se penche sur la question.

En attendant encore merci pour l'élégante solution trouvée.


----------



## furaton (21 Décembre 2013)

Super la méthode de la Freebox ! Je faisais ça avec Dropbox mais l'upload était lent. Je n'y avais pas pensé ! Merci.


----------



## Jiheff (21 Décembre 2013)

Un petit bémol toutefois, si le fichier pdf est trop important cela ne marche pas.
Je n'arrive pas à transférer des fichiers supérieurs à 50 Mo.


----------



## furaton (21 Décembre 2013)

Chez moi ça fonctionne. J'ai réussi à transférer un pdf de plus de 100 Mo, et j'arrive à le lire avec l'appli Freebox Compagnon et à le transférer dans iBooks.


----------



## tobi73 (21 Décembre 2013)

Chez moi aussi pas de problème avec des fichiers de 200 ou 300 Mo


----------



## iflife (23 Décembre 2013)

Jiheff a dit:


> J'ai eu exactement le même problème. J'ai pour ma part effectué les mêmes manipulations
> que celles décrites et j'arrive au constat suivant:
> mes pdf de iBooks mac apparaissent bien dans iTunes rubrique ipad /livres. Une fois cochés, je lance la synchronisation, je constate à l'étape 6 qu'il est bien indiqué qu'ils sont copiés.
> A la fin de la synchronisation , ils ne figurent pas dans iBooks ipad !
> J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe.



Chez moi ça ne marchait pas car sous iTunes / livres/ les nouveaux fichiers PDF n'étaient pas tous cochés. Depuis que je fais synchroniser tous les livres ou que je coche les nouveaux ça marche; mais c'est beaucoup plus laborieux que la synchro d'icloud
Merci pour l'idée


----------



## Ciroja (10 Juin 2014)

Moi aussi je constate que depuis le passages a ibook pour les livres, certains pdf ne se synchronisent plus avec ibook sur mon ipad ?! J'ai cherché plusieurs pistes ( manque de place , etc )

J'arrive bien a les lire depuis ibook sur mon mac ?! Mais ils ne passent pas sur l'ipad ?! Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ?


----------



## flamingo98039 (10 Juin 2014)

perso. iBooks j'ai raccroché, je pensais trouvé un catalogueur genre Aperture mais pour les pdf/eBooks... 

Finalement effet inverse, je n'utilise plus du tout iBooks, je passe par une app. dédiée sur iPad (PDF Pro) et je rajoute mes pdf "à la mains" sans passer par iBooks.


----------



## Khira (28 Juillet 2014)

Passez via iTunes en passant par PAGES. Les fichiers PDF vont automatiquement se mettre dans IBOOK sur l'Ipad après la synchronisation.

Apple est parfois déconcertant et informe mal les utilisateurs. 

ex : le premier Maverick déconnectait régulièrement l'airport si l'on utilisait Bluetooth. Correction faite, problème connu et reconnu, mais pas d'information lors de l'upgrade.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2014)

je n'ai pas compris... 
que voulez-vous dire par "en passant par PAGES"?

Supposons qu'on a un fichier Recettes.pdf sur son Mac et qu'on le veuille sur l'iPAD.

Que doit-on faire avec Pages?
et ensuite? quelles autres opérations (dont iTunes que vous citez également) pour retrouver le fichier sur l'iPAD dans iBooks?


----------



## Khira (28 Juillet 2014)

Itunes reconnaît encore PAGES comme apps permettant de transférer les fichiers dans les dernières versions contrairement à Ibook.

Par hasard, j'ai essayé d'ajouter dans les fichiers à ajouter pour transfert, un PDF alors que Pages ne sert en principe que pour des textes Word.

Ensuite, je demande la synchronisation vers l'Ipad.

Le fichier PDF n'est pas accessible par Pages sur l'Ipad, mais intègre la bibliothèque d'Ibook.

- Dans Itunes; sélectionnez votre Ipad en haut, à droite
- choisir Menu "Apps"
- apparaissent 2 fenêtres : la première indique les apps sur l'Ipad et celle du dessous, les Apps installé sur l'ordinateur qui permettent de transférer des documents sur l'Ipad via Itunes
- sélectionnez Pages et ajouter les fichiers .pdf à transférer tout comme des .docx
- en- dessous, à droite cliquez sur "Synchroniser"

Le fichier PDF n'est pas accessible par Pages sur l'Ipad, mais intègre la bibliothèque d'Ibook.

Pourquoi ? Mystère et boule de gomme.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2014)

Ah ok... C'est très bizarre effectivement. 
Par contre ça nécessite d'acheter Pages sur l'iPad


----------



## Khira (28 Juillet 2014)

PAGES est un app "productivité " d'Apple gratuite en passant par l'Itunes store.

Ou, du moins, l'était lorsque j'ai acheté ii y a un mois un Ipad air, car, l'ayant chargé, je ne peux plus le vérifier


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2014)

Pages est vendu 8,99&#8364; 
(mais peut-être est-il parfois offert avec Keynotes et Numbers quand on achète un iPAD...)


----------



## adixya (29 Juillet 2014)

Pages est gratis sur iPad. Sur osx, je ne sais pas par contre.
Ca me semble bizarre d'être obligé de passer par deux logiciels pour mettre un pdf sur iBooks quand même...


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2014)

Page n'est absolument pas gratuit. Ce logiciel est offert aux nouveaux acheteurs de matériel, comme l'a précisé Rémy.


----------



## adixya (29 Juillet 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Page n'est absolument pas gratuit. Ce logiciel est offert aux nouveaux acheteurs de matériel, comme l'a précisé Rémy.




Ah oui ? Mais de fait c'est aujourd'hui payant uniquement pour les anciens acheteurs qui ne l'avaient pas déjà acheté.
C'est dégueulasse pour eux lol


----------



## Grobaouche (3 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une petite indication pour synchroniser les pdf avec iBooks mais j'ai également un soucis qui s'est créé ...

1. Mettre des PDFs dans iBooks.
J'ai "simplement drag&drop mes pdf dans ibooks sur mon Mac et ils sont apparu immédiatement dans la fenêtre de iBooks.

2. Synchroniser avec iTunes sur mon iPhone et mon iPad
J'ai ensuite voulu synchroniser ces PDFs sur mes appareils iOS, j'ai donc lancé iTunes, en cliquant sur le bouton "iPad" je suis allé dans l'onglet de synchronisation "Livres"
Et là mes PDFs apparaissent mais en double ... En cochant un des exemplaires cela me fait une erreur (fichier introuvable) et l'autre se synchronise sans soucis.

Du coup j'aimerai savoir comment "nettoyer" itunes pour qu'il n'affiche qu'un exemplaire de mes fichiers et le bon de préférence...
Je suis allé voir dans ce forum j'ai vu que iBooks stockait ses livres dans ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.BKAgentService/Data/Documents/iBooks/Books/, mes livres y sont et dans un seul exemplaire ...

Donc je ne sais pas où va chercher iTunes au point d'en voir 2 ? 

Je sais mon problème est un peu tordu par les cheveux mais bon ... Si quelqu'un a une idée 

EDIT : J'ai résolu mon soucis, je vous donne la solution bien que je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi ça avait marché ... Je suis allé dans iBooks, et là j'ai fait Fichier-> Transférer des Livres depuis iTunes. et hop plus de PDFs en double dans iTunes ...

Voilà j'espère que ça aidera quelqu'un, moi en tout cas suis hyper content, j'ai vomi


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (17 Septembre 2014)

et pourquoi pas virer Ibooks pour revenir a l'utilisation qui prévalait ?
chez moi ça va mieux en tout cas !

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=18225308&postcount=56


----------

